# commercial painting clearwater



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Turning this place into a Sea Dog Brewery


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice building. Did you do everything or fascia only?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Painted it all then they decided to paint the cap black


----------

